
  The Inexact Science Behind DMCA Takedown Notices - nickb
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/05/the-inexact-science-behind-dmca-takedown-notices/index.html
======
josefresco
Is Ric Romero working for the NYT now?

Oh wait, this isn't Fark, moving on.

